# Is she ready I'd say 90% milky trichs using dig cAmera



## rebeltex (Jul 26, 2015)

Dinafem ww auto @ 10 weeks and two days.what do u guys think? Chop her?View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1437940903802.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1437940970474.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 28, 2015)

Those are some nice looking buds you got there. How long have you been flowering?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry just saw the other text. You look about ready there, but I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2015)

You might want to wait til there is some amber with WW.

Welcome to MP, by the way. Good looking bud.


----------



## rebeltex (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea rose I was wondering about ww strain. they sexed around week 3 males first then girls. I'm all organic over here after 2 runs w salts and a lot of issues. Thanks for compliments been flowering 7.5 weeks. I'm reddy to chop so I can move my dragons in there sooooo bushy!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2015)

If you don't mind an up speedy high, then go for it if you think it is ready. If you want something more relaxing perhaps let it go a bit.


----------

